
The Defense Department has produced the first tools for catching deepfakes - oedmarap
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611726/the-defense-department-has-produced-the-first-tools-for-catching-deepfakes/
======
alexc05
The buried lede here being that the US Defense Department is spending on &
developing cutting edge AI technologies.

What do they have that they're _not_ telling the public about?

